# Daisy is getting spayed on Tuesday



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG MY BABY!!!

I rang up to book thinking it'de be weeks away and they go oh Tuesday okay with you?? Its Bank Holiday on Monday so its like next working day ARGGGH

She's also having her canines pulled and her chip done!! They've booked me in to see the vet prior at 11.15 so he can talk me through everything as i was a little upset after the lady i met told me everyone dies.. Anyway i've heard more good than bad and like my vet so chose him!!

ARGGGHHH my baby.

Please could everyone be online on Tuesday daytime hahah coz im gonna be in a total mess for the day!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i will be on no worries.
At least you wont have a big build up to it, and it will come quick now.
I know exactly how you will be, as you know i was a mess that day and before it!!
So i wont say dont worry, but you will get through it and she will be back to her wee self in no time after. xxxx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Terri.. its half term too.. My parents are having Abi and i'm not telling her til after coz she'll stress me and Daisy out with her moaning about it!! 

Im quite glad i only have 3 days to work myself up.. any more and i'd have to dye my hair.

Is Darla okay now???


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She will be fine,i worried like everybody else does when Lily was spayed,she was running around as if noting had happened the next day.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Aww bless , little Daisy will be fine x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm glad you chose to use your own vet. After all they know Daisy best & if "everyone dies" in their care they'd no longer be in business after all.  I am sure she'll do just fine & pull through wonderfully. I will be thinking of her on Tuesday...and you too!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! I'm pretty confident about it but then it feels like i do when Abi goes in for one of her operations.. the flood gates open!!

Heather i thought long and hard about it and i like the vet which means a lot to me as i dont often get good vibes off people!! ~And i didn't even have to convince them to pull her teeth they just said ok no problem.. didn't even ask why!! So i'm happy


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Good to see people doing the right thing! Bless Daisy, tuesday is just not gonna be her day! Though at least they can do the teeth and micro-chipping while she is under anaesthethic, so she doesn't have to experience them and get distressed! I can't help but giggle when they walk arround with the big bucket collars to stop them chewing the stitches, they look like half chihuahua-half table lamp! I hope it goes well and and she recovers swiftly! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG don't even got there with the collar... i'm gonna stick some diamonties on it or something to make her feel at home..!
I wouldn't not get my dog done.. i'm so pro spaying/neutering to the point that if i was a vet i'd do it for free!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

HEHE!! she may not even need the lampshade Sarah, like my girl. x


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Sarah , Daisy may not even need to wear a ' collar ' not one of my 7 chi's needed one after being spayed/neutered they all left there stitches alone ...

(I have 2 moon/comfy collars just incase I ever need one )


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

hahah Juicy couture should make designer ones!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Best wishes Daisy. We will be thinking about you and your Mommy. You will be fine sweet girl!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

All the best to sweet little Daisy! Try not to worry, she will be fine!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

You have to tell the woman with the bow legged chi at the school gates afterwards how it was the best decision you ever made in your life.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Terri said:


> HEHE!! she may not even need the lampshade Sarah, like my girl. x


Haha fingers crossed.. its half term so luckily i won't be leaving her at all... not sure about during the night tho!



Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> Sarah , Daisy may not even need to wear a ' collar ' not one of my 7 chi's needed one after being spayed/neutered they all left there stitches alone ...
> 
> (I have 2 moon/comfy collars just incase I ever need one )


I've asked for disposable stitches because she climbs on my head as soon as we go into the examination room so taking stitches out would be something else!!!

Whats a moon collar?? does it come in pink ha ha.. I'm assuming they don't wear it for long anyway!!

are you a Sara or a Sarah (or a Sara but pronounced Sarah??) Great name btw!! 



HollieC said:


> hahah Juicy couture should make designer ones!


Hahaha omg im so gonna email and ask that would be hilarious..



TLI said:


> Best wishes Daisy. We will be thinking about you and your Mommy. You will be fine sweet girl!


Thanks T.. she doesn't know.. the first she's going to know about it is when she doesn't get her breakfast on Tuesday morning. LARGE dinner the night before me thinks.. poor thing.

I was gonna ask did you get your girls done, being that they're like little dots.



foggy said:


> All the best to sweet little Daisy! Try not to worry, she will be fine!


Thanks



HollieC said:


> You have to tell the woman with the bow legged chi at the school gates afterwards how it was the best decision you ever made in your life.


OMG i know.. i saw her today but she had someone with her so i couldn't say anything.. however i did convince one of the mums is my daughters class not to stud out her bischon tho... oh the powers of horror stories!


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Good luck!!
Honey is being spayed thursday 24th June


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

pinkprincess said:


> Good luck!!
> Honey is being spayed thursday 24th June


How old is she? I think she's younger than Daisy.. Thanks.. i thought we'd have to wait too


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She will be just fine chicky --but OMG I was SUCH a mess w/ Oakley, so you know. Its awful and stressful for sure. But the incision is wayyy smaller than you think it will be and Daisy will be a bit off for a day or two and then yo'll have to remind yourself it even happened.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

she will be fine 

good luck!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Prayers for miss daisy!!!:thumbup::angel9:
She'll be fine, she's a tough little lady...playin' wiff newfies in the dog park and all, lol!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm Sara ( but said Sarah ) 

A moon/comfy collar is like a small blow up rubber ring 
not sure I can post a link ? do a search on 'comfy collars for dogs '


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

> Please could everyone be online on Tuesday daytime


I'll be right there with ya, as Baby Bailey is having the same stuff done on Tuesday also. Anyway, I'm feelin' ya!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> OMG i know.. i saw her today but she had someone with her so i couldn't say anything.. however i did convince one of the mums is my daughters class not to stud out her bischon tho... oh the powers of horror stories!


Fantastic! Good work! Chihuahua Queen is saving the world one dog at a time! xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> She will be just fine chicky --but OMG I was SUCH a mess w/ Oakley, so you know. Its awful and stressful for sure. But the incision is wayyy smaller than you think it will be and Daisy will be a bit off for a day or two and then yo'll have to remind yourself it even happened.


Abi had two operations when she was 4.. i was in the anaestesia room holding her when they put her out.. I was screaming more than she was   i don't cope very well with things liek this



JRZL said:


> she will be fine
> 
> good luck!


I hope so!!



cherper said:


> Prayers for miss daisy!!!:thumbup::angel9:
> She'll be fine, she's a tough little lady...playin' wiff newfies in the dog park and all, lol!


Yahahah but she doesn't like my vet.. he jabs her everytime she sees him.. he's scary than a newfie



Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> I'm Sara ( but said Sarah )
> 
> A moon/comfy collar is like a small blow up rubber ring
> not sure I can post a link ? do a search on 'comfy collars for dogs '


Ah.. you're one of those lol i always get asked if i'm a Sara... and tend to say no i have an H  I'll have a look now.. Won't be able to get one by tuesday tho with it being bank holiday!!



MisStingerRN said:


> I'll be right there with ya, as Baby Bailey is having the same stuff done on Tuesday also. Anyway, I'm feelin' ya!


Oh we'll both have kleenex at the ready then!



HollieC said:


> Fantastic! Good work! Chihuahua Queen is saving the world one dog at a time! xx


Hahah i know.. i want a trophy by the end of the year.. to hold with my huge Crown on my head!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww Daisy will do great.

Just think how much extra spoiling you can do on her when she gets out of the vets. 

Bless her. xxx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

rache said:


> Awww Daisy will do great.
> 
> Just think how much extra spoiling you can do on her when she gets out of the vets.
> 
> Bless her. xxx


I'm gonna buy her a massive massive toy my poor baby..


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

> Just think how much extra spoiling you can do on her when she gets out of the vets.


You,re are so right. I have been babying/nursing bailey like crazy. I feel like I did when I had babies. I hate her being unhappy. I hate her associating her pain with me. I don't like it when they make me hold her and nursing is my profession. Nope don't like it!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

> I'm gonna buy her a massive massive toy my poor baby..


This also sounds like a good idea. Maybe it will make me feel better....yes, a little light 
'Bailey' shopping sounds nice.


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Daisydoo yeah Honey was 5 months on 21st May so she will be 6 months when she is spayed x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

pinkprincess said:


> Daisydoo yeah Honey was 5 months on 21st May so she will be 6 months when she is spayed x


Same age as my baby she is 6 months today.. Panic is slowly starting to set in


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Good luck Miss Daisy! I am sure you will do amazing and it will go fantastically Bella and Libby will be thinking of you babe


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Me too and it's another few weeks for me! lol
I'm sure everything will be fine with her. What does she weigh now?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

4 1/2 pounds. i dunno where the weight is coz she's a total short arse


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Good luck on Tuesday, I promise the relief when it's done is brilliant, it's something we all build up to and it is so good when it's done and over  All the chis on here who have been spayed seem to be up and running in no time! I had actually been looking forward to a little minding and cuddling of her- hah no chance, all she wanted was to be off..!!

Good luck Daisy


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Lol Honey is 4.6lb but she suddenly shot up to about 8" at the shoulder recently and most of her coat has now fallen out so she looks all scrawny


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Aquarius said:


> Good luck on Tuesday, I promise the relief when it's done is brilliant, it's something we all build up to and it is so good when it's done and over  All the chis on here who have been spayed seem to be up and running in no time! I had actually been looking forward to a little minding and cuddling of her- hah no chance, all she wanted was to be off..!!
> 
> Good luck Daisy


Thanks Jane. I'm petrified.. i've been quite calm until today and now i'm feeling a little unsure.. and hoping she isn't going to hate me when i pick her up!! I think keeping Daisy quiet is gonna be the hardest thingt as she is into everything!!

I know 200% its the best thing for her but she is my baby and i just see her as some tiny little dot its worrying... i have faith in my vet tho and they asked to speak to me before hand because they know ill be climbing the walls!! Will update everyone on Tuesday throughout the day if im not keeping myself busy!!



pinkprincess said:


> Lol Honey is 4.6lb but she suddenly shot up to about 8" at the shoulder recently and most of her coat has now fallen out so she looks all scrawny


Daisy blew her coat but never got the scrawny look but she has such a thick coat anyway.. her coat is beautiful evem if i do say so myself. Daisy's weight is totally beyond me i dont know where it cam,e from and where it went..she was 1lb 5 at 9 weeks and now im like wow 6 months and 4 1/2 pounds amazes me. Looking forward to her finishing growing and watching her coat come in though!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oakley still had to get her disposable stitches snipped out but it only took a second ... they didn't charge me for it or anything...but they didn't disappear just stayed there all ugly like for over a month after the surgery. Stupid stitches!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kristi im sure your one of these people that everything goes wrong for... arrggh i hope not. she is so fed up with getting jabbed at the vets she stands on my head... literally climbs off the examination table up my chest and onto my head to get away from him!!!!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

> Thanks Jane. I'm petrified.. i've been quite calm until today and now i'm feeling a little unsure.. and hoping she isn't going to hate me when i pick her up!! I think keeping Daisy quiet is gonna be the hardest thingt as she is into everything!!
> 
> I know 200% its the best thing for her but she is my baby and i just see her as some tiny little dot its worrying... i have faith in my vet tho and they asked to speak to me before hand because they know ill be climbing the walls!! Will update everyone on Tuesday throughout the day if im not keeping myself busy!!


I'm really nervous too. Especially after the reaction with the booster vacc. If she wasn't a 100% better I'd be putting it off, but she is, so we move forward. Just the whole experience we had the other day has me extra jumpy. I hope she's not traumatized cuz she's probably looking at another surgery in month or two for her cherry eye. I was going to do it within a month, but now I think I'll make it two and space them out a little bit more.

I will definately be thinking good thoughts for Daisy on Tuesday though.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

MisStingerRN said:


> I'm really nervous too. Especially after the reaction with the booster vacc. If she wasn't a 100% better I'd be putting it off, but she is, so we move forward. Just the whole experience we had the other day has me extra jumpy. I hope she's not traumatized cuz she's probably looking at another surgery in month or two for her cherry eye. I was going to do it within a month, but now I think I'll make it two and space them out a little bit more.
> 
> I will definately be thinking good thoughts for Daisy on Tuesday though.


Thanks, could she not have both surgeries together?? I'm having her teeth pulled so shevdoesnt havevto go back under


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Kristi im sure your one of these people that everything goes wrong for... arrggh i hope not. she is so fed up with getting jabbed at the vets she stands on my head... literally climbs off the examination table up my chest and onto my head to get away from him!!!!


Hehe, it was pretty easy when they snipped them out. Just wanted to make you aware they don't always dissolve and get pretty ugly looking there on your girls' belly you can ask to have them snipped out or even snip them out yourself. I've heard of stitches not dissolving frequently on the little guys because their is less flesh in contact with the stitches to make them go away. But seriously it was like, snip snip, pull pull...she didn't feel a thing. Anything past 3 weeks you can get them snipped out if you're impatient.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

> Thanks, could she not have both surgeries together?? I'm having her teeth pulled so shevdoesnt havevto go back under


I'd love to do it that way, but she is going to C-Snip for her spay and chip. C-snip is a spay/neuter only clinic. I checked to see if it was cost effective to do both surgeries with my vet at the same time, but it wasn't.

Bailey also needs two residual baby teeth pulled. We'll have that done when she gets her eye taken care of.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kristi I had to have my dissolvables snipped last year if you get my drift?? I'll see what the vet says on tues. Poor baby

baileys mum sorrybibdont know your name. Oh we don't have those here. When is she having her eye fixes


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

> baileys mum sorrybibdont know your name. Oh we don't have those here. When is she having her eye fixes


My name is Stacia...sounds like Stay-sha She's on meds for two weeks to see if that will do anything, then I think I'll wait a month-month and a half.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Kristi I had to have my dissolvables snipped last year if you get my drift?? I'll see what the vet says on tues. Poor baby
> 
> baileys mum sorrybibdont know your name. Oh we don't have those here. When is she having her eye fixes


He he he Sarah! Yes I get your drift 

I promise its the best thing for Daisy (but you know that) and really, doing it so young is the absolute best thing ever for them. They bounce back so quick it does your head in, and its such a routine operation most vets could do it in their sleep. 


Dissolvable stitches is the way to go though, for sure...you don't want any nasty metal or other indissolvable nonsense in your sweet Daisy. 

It really isn't that bad and I wasn't trying to scare you at all that they wouldn't dissolve just its always nice to know what to expect. I wish someone had told me that was normal b'c I was freaking out wondering why on earth they weren't gone after 4 weeks lol. :coolwink:

After 2 months I couldn'tve even found where the incision was if I had wanted to...she had no scarring =)

I brought Oakley in for her op with her fav. big fleece blanket so they wouldn't just put her in a chilly wire bottom cage after the op.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm gonna sleep with one of get blankets tomorrow so it stinks of me and take it with her. I'm glad you tell me all the scenarios as I'd be pulling my hair out. 
I know it's the best but it still worries me. 

Stacia I've never heard that name before it's different I like it


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

> Stacia I've never heard that name before it's different I like it


Thank you. You wouldn't believe the things people come up with when trying to pronounce it though. And my last name is a mouthful too...its' Argetsinger. Sounds just like it's spelled...Ar-get-singer. I think the funniest one to date was a piece of mail addressed to Dr. Stadia Argebinger..LOL!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Good luck wee Daisy for tomorrow!!
Be thinkin of you and your poor mammy. xxxx


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck Daisy  We'll be thinking of you and your mammy tomorrow!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow. Please keep us posted on how it goes for little Daisy.  xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks all I feel so sick I take her in at 11.15 gonna have a run before to relax her I am poking a brick


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope it all goes well today. Be a big brave girl daisy!! And Sarah!! 

Thinking of you both today xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks babe i think I'm gonna throw up!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Be brave Sarah! It'll all go fine!!  xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks robyn she has thrown up bile I'm sure she thinks she has not eaten for a week as she has been looking for food eveywhere we have played loads and are going for a walk in the park then walking to the vets I wanted her to be as relaxed as possible before. Have packed her favourite blanket that I slept with last night do it stinks of me too. My baby is growing up


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

All ther best for little Daisy ( and Sarah ) ((hugs))


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

We're thinkin of you and sendin our love!!
xoxo Darcie, Lo, Finn, & Dexter


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Hope miss daisy is doing well


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Is she home yet?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes I posted in another thread she is groggy now but before you wouldn't have known


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Well done Daisy...take things slow and have a rest !!


----------

